# Great Sunday



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Had a young crew of downright good fisher people. The big cats bit and then we lost a nice one right at the boat on motor.. Darn.

In total we landed, released and kept maybe 20 plus cats. Nice weather and good crew makes for a wonderful trip. A few less clouds and the sunset would have been beautiful.



















Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------

